# [kde automount] tanto per cambiare, non usa ntfs-3g[risolto]

## cloc3

uffa.

kde-4.6.2

da linea di comando, udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 funziona benissimo.

ma l'automounter grafico di kde fa cilecca sulle partizioni ntfs.

evidentemente, non capisce che bisogna usare il driver ntfs-3g.

come glielo spiego?

il problema è sorto dopo l'ultimissimo aggiornamento, perché fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava.

un possibile workaround potrebbe essere rimettere hal.

ma non voglio, perché oramai mi sto rassegnando a questa nuova tortura di policykit e voglio uscirne per la via maestra.

----------

## bandreabis

Aggiungi ntfs-3g a /etc/filesystem

Quel che non mi va e che all'umount invece di solo smontare la chiavetta, la disinstalla anche (come fa Finestre)..

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Aggiungi ntfs-3g a /etc/filesystem
> 
> 

 

mitico  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Quel che non mi va e che all'umount invece di solo smontare la chiavetta, la disinstalla anche (come fa Finestre)..

 

Si può ovviare a questo inconveniente?

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   (come fa Finestre).. 
> 
> 

 

mmhm.

purtroppo, croce e delizia di kde è l'inclinazione ad emulare un po' troppo finestre, e non sempre con ottima fortuna.

secondo me, per modificare quella funzione, bisogna mettere il naso nel codice di kde, o postare un wish sul loro bugzilla. devi pensare che, nella mente malata del nubbio standard, ogni chiavetta usb contiene un'unica partizione, e quindi le tue distinzioni sono del tutto prive di significato.

puoi provare a costruirti un file .desktop che esegue una chiamata ad udisks (udisks non ha problemi in questo) oppure a configurare in modalità le impostazioni del notificatore dei dispositivi, che a me, però, sembra oggetto decisamente ostile.

----------

## djinnZ

a me non capita (i dischi usb ed i cdrom smontati restano disponibili nel notificatore dispositivi, anche quando hanno una sola partizione).

E di sicuro per quel niente che lo uso non ho configurato nulla in kde (4.6.2)

----------

## bandreabis

Nemmeno io ho toccato nulla.

A me sta cosa non piace affatto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

grazie! È bello esser pigri  :Very Happy: 

----------

